# plant ID Utricularia sp. ?



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2006)

Just wondering what kind of plant this is?
I think it maybe some sort of Utricularia or bladderwort cause it had those little protrusions off its strands. Sorry for the crappy pic, I can't really get too much closer with my camera due to blurryness. Well here's the pic:
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g299/joeyjp1/aquatic%20plants/For%20sale/DSC07098-1.jpg

I can't figure out how to upload pics from photobucket. says the files too big, I tried resizing it but it would be too small.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _U. gibba._
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=268&category=genus&spec=Utricularia


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------

